# Empowering Sikh Women. How?



## Naamsimiran (Nov 20, 2011)

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ke Fatheh

My name is Sarbjit Kaur. I am a Visual Artist and educator and at present am doing a MA is relation to women and Sikhi. 

The title of my MA is: *The under-representation of women in Sikh visual culture.*   This is my starting point. I am sure it will unfold, shift and change   as I explore and find out new things. Growing up as a young Sikh girl, I   always noticed that in the Gudwaras and at the homes of my Sikh  friends  and relatives, that women rarely or never were depicted in  pictures of  Sikhism or in the history of Sikhism. Although things are  in fact  changing, I want to research *herstory* and give a visual  presence to the females of Sikhism and those powerful Sikh women today. I  want to, by God grace, give Sikh women a voice. You can follow my  research at : http://sabbikaur.tumblr.com/


----------



## Ambarsaria (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Empowering Sikh women: how?*

Bhain Sarbjit Kaur ji welcome to spn.  You have a wonderful project.

If you have some ideas that perhaps you want members to possibly contribute towards or share their thoughts, feel free to give some key points.  Perhaps it will make your dissertation of even greater impact and value.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Naamsimiran (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Empowering Sikh women: how?*

Sat Nam Ji

thank you for your response and support. Yes I would love people to be involved! Men and women! I am not only researching the visual aspect, but the wider issues of the representation of women in Sikhism and Punjabi culture. I have only just started the MA and at present am doing a lot of reading. But hope to start setting up conferences.

I think most people know that even though Sikhism promotes the equality of men and women, in reality it does not always happen. 

For me it is important to look at why this does not happen and then move to making solutions and being active & practical about it.

Sometimes it just seems like such a huge task! lol. As culturally, the representation of women compared to men is still unequal. There have been studies about this. So it is fact, not fiction. Although some changes have taken place and women are being empowered, there is still work to be done cheerleader.
It is not about being against men or only educating or empowering women, it is about working together, so to live in a more harmonious world. Men also need to be educated and made aware of the issues and self-reflect. Women can often dis-empower other women too, which is equally not good. 

The Gurus questioned the world around them and made huge changes in social, cultural and philosophical ways. Its important as Sikhs to look at what can be done today. The Gurus were very active and not passive in their approach. 

So it would be great to have people on board to make active changes.

Thanks!
kudihug


----------



## Naamsimiran (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Empowering Sikh women: how?*

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ke Fatheh.

I will be setting up other websites and blogs, so people can get involved. Also yes Ambasaria, it a great idea to put some ideas on this fantastic website (SPN) and get some ideas/feedback.

I will surely be in touch.

Peace and Harmony.

Sarbjit


----------



## findingmyway (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Empowering Sikh women: how?*

Meeting other strong women on SPN and other places, I already feel stronger and more empowered!


----------



## Naamsimiran (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Empowering Sikh women: how?*

WJKK WJKF

Yes me too! 

peacesignkaur


----------



## Naamsimiran (Jan 3, 2012)

Sat Nam Waheguru Ji

I hope you all had a good Guru Gobind Singh Ji prakash!
Happy New year to you all too.

If anyone is interested I a have a updated website and a more informal blog, so ppl can follow my work on my MA on South Asian Women/Women and Sikhism (starting point) and other creative work.

http://<wbr>sabbicreate.wordpress.com/
http://sabbikaur.tumblr.com/
http://sabbikaur.co.uk/

Hope you enjoy them.

Sat Nam Waheguru japposatnamwaheguru:


----------

